

[PHP] Dlinkd D-Link backdoor checker - dustyfresh
http://staypimp.in/butts/dlinkd
This script will scan any backdoor&#x27;d dlink deviced and tell you if they&#x27;re vulnerable. Wrote it for testing and educational purposes only :)
======
hartjer
So fresh tho

